

Dave Chappelle Returns to Standup with Stories to Tell - ajhit406
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/18/arts/dave-chappelle-returns-to-stand-up-with-stories-to-tell.html?smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0

======
alixr
I tried to get tickets to the show in Mountain View, completely sold out
almost immediately save for a few "accessible" seats. I considered showing up
with crutches or a wheelchair.

I hope Netflix picks him up for a new season of the show. He'd get the
creative freedom, they'd get another exclusive, and everyone is happy.

